# Any Recommendations on a bikeshop repair in NYC?



## john617 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi there! I'm having bike problems and would like to take my bike to a shop in NYC (I live in Brooklyn). Woud anyone refer or recommend me any trustworthy mechanic(s)? Thanks for your time!


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

What part of Brooklyn are you in?


----------



## john617 (Nov 30, 2006)

I live in Midwood


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmmm I'm not sure what's close to Midwood, but here are a few recommendations.
Bay Ridge bikes in .... Bay Ridge, they are on 3rd ave and 89th or so, nice guys.
Bicycle Station in Prospect Heights does excellent work, and might be a bit closer to Midwood.

If your heading into the city try Bicycle Habitat on Lafayette street in Soho, or NYC Velo in the East Village, both are good people and have good wrenches.

I hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions, or who you end up using.


----------



## john617 (Nov 30, 2006)

trener1 said:


> Hmmm I'm not sure what's close to Midwood, but here are a few recommendations.
> Bay Ridge bikes in .... Bay Ridge, they are on 3rd ave and 89th or so, nice guys.
> Bicycle Station in Prospect Heights does excellent work, and might be a bit closer to Midwood.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recommendations! I will probably try Bay Ridge since they're closer. I actually grew up there. :thumbsup: :wink:


----------



## kokaku (Jul 14, 2002)

Another good shop is Chelsea Bicycle on W 26th btw 6th and 7th in Manhattan. I know that's a pain from Brooklyn but they do good work.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Not sure how close this is, but I used to swear by Roy's Sheepshead Cycles in Sheepshead Bay. I actually used to drive my bike from Manhattan all the way there when it needed serious work. I have not been there in three years, but if you go, you might ask for Keith. He's the owner's son.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

team_sheepshead said:


> Not sure how close this is, but I used to swear by Roy's Sheepshead Cycles in Sheepshead Bay. I actually used to drive my bike from Manhattan all the way there when it needed serious work. I have not been there in three years, but if you go, you might ask for Keith. He's the owner's son.


The trouble with Roy's, IMO, is that the owner is an obnoxious pain in the assets. That might not come into play on repairs but it spills over for me. 

I agree with trener1 - I've had nothing but great luck with Bay RIdge Bicyle World on Third Avenue and 90th Street. I trust the owner completely and she has never steered me wrong; abused me, yes, but never steered me wrong. Juan, the chief mechanic, doesn't speak a lot of English but is very very good.

Just to give you an idea of how much I like this shop, I live in Dumbo and it's still the only shop I use.


----------



## big wheel4300 (Mar 31, 2003)

You won't be sorry going to Roy's Sheepshead cycles. Alan, the owner is a nice guy, he is a true cycling pro. The mechanics are very good,and it's a short ride from Midwood.


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey guys, glad I found this thread. I bought my roommate's mountain bike from Roy's after having a terrific experience with them when a friend got a flat while riding out there.

I'm looking to purchase a Raleigh Supercourse 2007 and was wondering where I should purchase it from. I don't mind going out to Jersey and all, but I figure I should stay local in case I need to have any work done on the bike. I'm in the Fort Greene / Downtown Brooklyn area. All the shops up top were recommended for their servicing, any of them you would like to point out on pricing? Thanks!


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

dcdomain said:


> Hey guys, glad I found this thread. I bought my roommate's mountain bike from Roy's after having a terrific experience with them when a friend got a flat while riding out there.
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a Raleigh Supercourse 2007 and was wondering where I should purchase it from. I don't mind going out to Jersey and all, but I figure I should stay local in case I need to have any work done on the bike. I'm in the Fort Greene / Downtown Brooklyn area. All the shops up top were recommended for their servicing, any of them you would like to point out on pricing? Thanks!


I would stay away from R&A Cycles. They have a lot of high-end stuff but the service is laking. You really need to know what you want. 

With that said, you should check NYCC (New York Cycle Club) at nycc.org. 

This may be a thread you would be interested in...
http://www.nycc.org/mb/thread.aspx?b=1&t=8926&tp=1#msg40476

Best of luck!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Lt. said:


> I would stay away from R&A Cycles. They have a lot of high-end stuff but the service is laking. You really need to know what you want.



Even if you know what you want -- eg., I want to be treated with respect -- it won't help at R&A.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Check out Mike at Bicycle Habitat, they stock mostly used stuff, but he can order you a bike, and his prices are good and he is right in your "hood".
If you haed in to the city check Bicycle Habitat, they are really nice there and have a fair amount of bikes in stock.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

If you know you want to be treated like a turd go to R&A.


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Hehe, I only went to R&A once to get my bike service for the MS Bike Tour and they were pretty decent about it. Anyway I was asking about Roy's in Sheepshead Bay, not R&A. Looks like team_sheepshead likes them...


----------

